# TOUT sur la SAMSUNG SCX 4200



## AM28 (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai achet&#233; l'imprimante multifonction (imprimante laser N&B, copieur, scanner) Samsung SCX 4200.

Les bons points : 

qualit&#233; d'impression par rapport &#224; une jet d'encre
rapidit&#233;
relativement compacte pour une laser

... mais le probl&#232;me est qu'un certain nombre de fonctionnalit&#233;s et non des moindres ne sont pas compatibles Mac :hein: . 

*Fonctionnalit&#233;s non compatibles Mac :*

soit li&#233;es au pilote d'imprimante :

&#233;conomie d'encre
impression d'affiches
ajustement &#224; la page
filigrane
surimpression
option de polices TrueType


soit li&#233;es au logiciel de num&#233;risation (fonction scanner) :
"SmarThru: il s'agit du logiciel compatible Windows de votre 
appareil multifonction. Offre plusieurs m&#233;thodes de retouche 
d'une image num&#233;ris&#233;e, gr&#226;ce &#224; un puissant &#233;diteur graphique. 
Vous pouvez &#233;galement envoyer l'image par e-mail. Vous 
pouvez aussi ouvrir un autre programme de retouche d'image 
install&#233; sur votre syst&#232;me Windows, comme Adobe PhotoShop, 
directement depuis SmarThru. "​
Et bien c'est tout simple, il n'y a pas de version MacOS de SmarThru...  

"L'appareil offre diff&#233;rentes m&#233;thodes de num&#233;risation d'image: 
&#8226;&#192; partir d'un logiciel compatible TWAIN: vous pouvez 
utiliser d'autres logiciels, y compris Adobe Photoshop Deluxe 
et Adobe Photoshop. 
&#8226;&#192; partir du piloteWIA (Windows Images Acquisition): 
l'appareil prend aussi en charge le piloteWIA de num&#233;risation 
d'images. 
&#8226;&#192; partir du logiciel Samsung SmarThru: lancez Samsung 
SmarThru et acc&#233;dez &#224; l'&#233;cran Scan To pour commencer la 
num&#233;risation. "​
Donc avec cette imprimante multi-fonction pas moyen d'utiliser le scanner si l'on a un Mac (et que l'on a pas achet&#233; Photoshop...).  

Pour moins il y a publicit&#233; mensong&#232;re, le produit n'est pas compatible Mac dans la mesure ou un grand nombre de fonctionnalit&#233;s ne sont pas disponibles sous Mac OS X.  

Quels sont les recours possibles ? retourner le produit ?

merci,
Arnaud


----------



## AM28 (27 Décembre 2006)

Personne pour m'aider... tout le monde fait joujou avec les apple gadgets reçus pour Noël ?  

petite question subsidiaire : connaissez-vous des freewares permettant de controler un scanner à la norme TWAIN ?  

merci d'avance !  

Arnaud


----------



## f2t (10 Janvier 2007)

Après avoir installé les drivers twain du CD, item importer une image du menu fichier.
c'est rustique mais cela numérise si tu prends la peine de sélectionner l'aperçu automatique.
Aperçu me surprend toujours.

A+

Franck


----------



## AM28 (14 Février 2007)

f2t a dit:


> Après avoir installé les drivers twain du CD, item importer une image du menu fichier.
> c'est rustique mais cela numérise si tu prends la peine de sélectionner l'aperçu automatique.
> Aperçu me surprend toujours.
> 
> ...



Merci Franck, en effet ça marche mais l'image n'est pas de très bonne qualité (je ne parviens pas à configurer Aperçu avec la plus grande résolution du scanner)...

L'imprimante est compatible TWAIN qui est un système ouvert, quels sont les logiciels compatibles TWAIN ? A part PhotoShop (je ne veux pas avoir à lancer une usine à gaz juste pour scanner un document !).


----------



## Chaerles-Ernest (16 Septembre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à installer le programme qui pilote le scanner et qui s'appelle SAMSUNG SCANTHRU. Je n'arrive pas non plus a voir le scanner quand je fais importer dans IPHOTO

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé par Là ?


----------



## Chaerles-Ernest (22 Septembre 2007)

J'ai la réponse :

Il faut installer un logiciel graphique GIMP et utiliser la fonction importer du logiciel.
Pour installer ce logiciel libre de droit il faut avoir installer X11 lors de l'initialisation du mac. Cela peut aussi se faire a posteriori en reprenant les cd d'installation.


----------



## benoitoboe (26 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis nouveau et ai également un problème avec l'installation d'un scanner.
J'ai un IBookG4 et un ami vient de me donner une imprimante HP et un Scanner Agfa, avec cables et disques d'installation.  Mais, lui a un mac plus ancien et les disques d'installation demandent classic.  J'ai cherché sur internet mais ne trouve pas de moyen de l'installer, 
que dois-je faire?
Suis perdu...   
Merci pour votre aide
Benoit

P.S. : suis-je au bon endroit du forum pour poster ceci?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2007)

Bienvenue sur MacGe

Quel mod&#232;le, le scanner ? VueScan g&#232;re tr&#232;s bien mon vieux StudioScan IIsi.

Sinon, oui, tu es au bon endroit


----------



## benoitoboe (27 Septembre 2007)

chouette, cela fonctionne pour le scanner.
il y a un truc similaire pour l'imprimante?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2007)

Connaître le modèle d'imprimante aiderait...  

Tu as déjà les drivers Gimp-print intégrés avec l'OS et que tu peux mettre à jour avec Gutenprint 5.1.3.


----------



## benoitoboe (28 Septembre 2007)

c'est une hp deskjet 950c


----------



## benoitoboe (28 Septembre 2007)

yes;
ca fonctionne
merci beaucoup à tous
et longue vie à mac...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2007)

benoitoboe a dit:


> c'est une hp deskjet 950c



Une imprimante c&#233;l&#232;bre dans cette partie de MacGeneration...  

Tu devrais essayer Gutenprint, il se peut que cela fonctionne. En tout cas elle est dans la liste des mod&#232;les support&#233;s.

Chez HP, il y a un paquet logiciel de pr&#233;vu pour OS X. Si c'est pour un G4, &#231;a devrait marcher aussi.

Si tu installe des deux, il y en aura bien un qui fonctionnera. 

Edit : Ok ! Tant mieux.


----------



## benoitoboe (3 Octobre 2007)

et zut...
Vuescan, Ce n'est qu'une démo il me met des dollards partout maintenant... 
Existe t'il un logiciel gratuit?


----------



## tilly (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec le scanner ...

J'ai essayé VueScan mais il ne détecte pas le scanner.
J'ai voulu télécharger le logiel GIMP mais il n'est pas dispo pour MacOSX.
Je réussi à voir le scanner avec "Transfert d'images", il scanne, affiche l'image mais la numérisation est impossible (idem avec "Aperçu").
J'ai consulté tous les messages de ce forum concernant cette imprimante/scanner mais aucune solution valable pour moi.

Merci pour votre aide.

Tilly


----------



## tilly (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Voici la situation actuelle:

J'ai acheter une imprimante/scanner Samsung SCX-4200, j'ai installer les drivers, l'impression fonctionne mais impossible de numériser !?

Je réussi à "voir" le scanner avec "Transfert d'images", il scanne, affiche l'image mais la numérisation est impossible, le pavé "numériser" reste inactif (idem avec "Aperçu").

J'ai essayé VueScan mais il ne détecte pas le scanner.

J'ai trouvé et téléchargé le logiel GIMP mais il tourne sous X11 et je doit avoir un soucis avec l'install car il n'apparait pas dans mes utilitaires (j'ai télécharger à nouveau X11 mais quand je lance l'install il m'indique: "vous ne pouvez pas installer X11 sur ce volume. Un logiciel plus récent est déjà installe sur votre ordinateur ").

Je suis complétement dépassé par tous ces problémes et j'ai besoin d'un sérieux coup de main pour m'en sortir.

Merci pour votre aide.

Tilly


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2007)

SCX-4200 Scan Driver for Mac OS 10.3 - 10.4 (ver.1.01.28)

SCX-4200 Mac OS 10.3 or higher (ver.1.02)

Avec ces deux pilotes récents (07/2007) cela devrait fonctionner (enfin, normalement...)

C'moon.


----------



## tilly (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour le lien qui m'a donné un peu de baume au coeur mais ... mais... c'est toujours pareil, l'aperçu fonctionne mais le bouton "numériser" reste gris pale et inactif.

Grrrrrr.....


----------



## frankep999 (28 Octobre 2007)

j'ai le même problème, mais je ne suis pas allé aussi loin, 
mais en me branchant sur Samsung, j'ai pu leur écrire et leur demander de me guider ou de m'adresser un driver qui marche : je note que sur un matériel plus important (multifonction laser couleur); ils fournissent le pilote de scanner. 
j'ai été très courtois, mais j'estime qu'un marchand se doit de fournir tous les éléments pour que son matériel soit opérationnel.
pourquoi ne pas interpeller Apple pour qu'il demande à tous les fabricants de scanner de faire la même chose que pour les pilotes d'imprimante, ce qui serait beaucoup plus simple.
Bonne nuit 

A Vous


----------



## minhtu (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai MacBook OSX 10.4.10, et je n'arrive pas à utiliser le scanner a travers mon imprimante Samsung SCX 4200, j'ai essayé tout ce que vous avez proposé mais cela ne fonctionne tjs pas, j'ai installé le driver récemment mis en  place par samsung en juillet mais il n'y a rien d'installé. Je ,e comprends plus rien, et je suis toujours obligée de passer pas un pc...
Si qqun trouve la solution... faites moi signe


----------



## frankep999 (24 Novembre 2007)

Chaerles-Ernest a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à installer le programme qui pilote le scanner et qui s'appelle SAMSUNG SCANTHRU. Je n'arrive pas non plus a voir le scanner quand je fais importer dans IPHOTO
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?



l'installeur scanthru installe le programme "Transfert d'images" dans les applications, j'ai eu du mal à le trouver, mais il marche bien, apparemment, je n'ai pas le temps d'aller plus  loin, je vais dormir
A +


----------



## frankep999 (24 Novembre 2007)

pour le pilote de SCX-4200, après avoir cherché sur le site de Samsung, je leur avais écrit pour l'absence de scanner, et il viennent de le sortir : Samsung scan thru, sur leur site : mais, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, comme ils ont été très vite, ils ont oublié de mettre le fait que leur programme s'appelle : "Transfert d'images".
Bonne nuit à tous

A +:sleep:


----------



## frankep999 (24 Novembre 2007)

Réponse plus tardive, mais à la suite d'un courrier que j'ai adressé à Samsung, ils ont sorti rapidement (un mois) un driver pour le scanner : "samsung scan thru installer" qui installe un programme d'un nom différent dans les applications : "Transfert d'images" : donc, problème résolu, et je dois dire que j'aime bien cette imprimante, qui maintenant aura toute sa fonctionnalité.
néanmoins, j'ai trouvé que la cartouche d'origine a été un peu "courte" heureusement, j'avais prévu et acheté d'emblée une autre.

A Tous
Amitiés:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: j'ai envie de dormir...


----------



## voltaire (6 Décembre 2007)

J'ai suivi les conseils précédents, ai accès au scanner, à l'aperçu, mais suis dans l'impossibilité de numériser.
Merci de m'aider


----------



## naufraj (3 Février 2008)

frankep999 a dit:


> Réponse plus tardive, mais à la suite d'un courrier que j'ai adressé à Samsung, ils ont sorti rapidement (un mois) un driver pour le scanner : "samsung scan thru installer" qui installe un programme d'un nom différent dans les applications : "Transfert d'images" : donc, problème résolu, et je dois dire que j'aime bien cette imprimante, qui maintenant aura toute sa fonctionnalité.
> néanmoins, j'ai trouvé que la cartouche d'origine a été un peu "courte" heureusement, j'avais prévu et acheté d'emblée une autre.
> 
> A Tous
> Amitiés:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: j'ai envie de dormir...


En effet tout le monde recherche l'icone de "Samsung Scan Thru", alors qu'il faut utiliser l'Application "Transfert d'Images" inclue dans OS X ( cocher la case ; ouvrir la fenêtre du scanner, dans préférences) 

Multifonction SCX-4200 installée ce Samedi sur iMac Intel OS X Tiger


----------



## Angelus YODASON (30 Mars 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon imprimante EPSON. J'ai fait une sélection avec la souris sur l'aperçu présenté et là...magie le bouton "numériser" est devenu actif.


----------



## minhtu (5 Octobre 2008)

J'ai de nouveau un problème avec mon samsung SCX 4200. Il refait des siennes. Mon scanner marchait très bien et depuis hier, il ne veut plus du tout scanner avec Transfert d'Images. la touche numériser reste inactive. 
Sur un coup de colère, j'ai supprimé l'application Transfert d'images et maintenant, impossible de le retrouver pour le ré installer. Il n'existe pas de driver pour récupérer Transfert d'images? 
Auriez une solution pour faire fonctionner mon scanner, parce que j'ai téléchargé les driver sur le site officiel de samsung, j'installe, je redémarre et je ne vois rien d'installer.

Pourriez-vous m'aider, svp?

Merci d'avance !

minhtu


----------



## caful (13 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

J'ai acheté la fameuse samsung scx 4200 et je retrouve confronté aux mêmes problèmes que vous.  J'ai tout essayé et pourtant transfert d'image me laisse le bouton "numériser" en gris et idem pour apreçu !
Il n'y a donc aucune solution gratuite ?!!!
c'est un comble quand on achète une imprimante/scanneur avec écrit "compatible mac" sur la boîte !! c'est de la publicité mensongère, non ?
bref : si quelqu'un a règlé ce problème : peut-il nous donner son truc ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## fabrice_b (3 Février 2009)

hello à tous, je viens de switcher, heureux possesseur d'un mbp 10.5.6 et je pensais que ma scx 4200 marcherait sans pbs, j'avais vu le driver... bête et méchant, je me suis dit que tout allait rouler ... bon elle imprime c'est déjà ça... mais pareil, impossible de scanner, j'obtient systématiquement un message comme quoi le scanner n'est pas prêt, une fois le message acquitté, l'appli qui demande a scanner freeze....

Bon sinon qui peux conseiller une multifonction pas trop chere et qui marche ?


----------



## fabrice_b (10 Février 2009)

Pour info, j'ai testé le driver de la scx-4300 qui est plus récent et permet un fonctionnement normal de l'imprimante et du scanner.


----------



## matthias123 (20 Avril 2009)

J ai installé les drivers pour mac os X 10.5  et ma chère samsung scx 4200 ne daigne toujours pas imprimer. 
Help !


----------



## louis92 (9 Septembre 2009)

je relance ce post sur la SCX4200.
Je viens de l'installer sur mon mac mini. COté imprimante pas de soucis elle marche bien, mais c 'est vrai sans les options d'économie d'encre..
Coté scaner, en installant les drivers fournis par samsung sur leur site, le scanner marche avec Apercu, mais avec des restrictions... (pas de multipage, les fichiers sont "énormes" en PDF).
Il viennent de sortir un package pour snow leopard, j'ai essayé de l'installer, mais smart thru n'apparait pas dans la liste des applis... domage, car sur windows, smart thru avait un avantage bien sympa, de régler pouvoir régler la taille de sortie du fichiers, tant en PDf qu'en jpg. Et bien sûr il marchait en "multipage" nativement. SOn défaut était sa lenteur (sous xp).
Quelqu'un a t-il pu installer "correctement" smartthru sous snow léopard?
merci


----------



## babsaudade (31 Août 2010)

Et bien je me suis faite avoir aussi en achetant une imprimante scanner samsung...
Un an après rien n'a changé apparemment...
J'ai appelé Samsung aujourd'hui ( 20 minutes) rien de plus que ce qui est écrit dans les différents messages du forum 
pas de multipage...et pire je comptais sur un OCR...c'est quand même un brin malhonnête ces ventes...
Si vous voulez on écrit un ptt mot à 60 millions de consommateurs pour remettre les pendules à l'heure...c'est quoi un scanner de nos jours qui ne fait pas de  multipages qui ne permet pas un réglage de sortie 

si par hasard quelqu'un a progressé dans l'utilisation de son imprimante scanner samsung ???
je suis preneuse
merci


----------



## eglantine25 (16 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, 

Existe t'il aujourd'hui une solution viable pour utiliser le scan et l'imprimante de la samsung SCX-4200? J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes que ceux cités donc je me contente à regret de la fonction imprimante / photocopieuse sans possibilité de scanner. Est-ce irrémédiable ?
merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider. 
egl


----------



## sams (22 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

même pb, scan impossible avec la samsung scx-4300 depuis le passage à Snow Leopard. Installation du package de pilotes d'impression Samsung dispo sur le site apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL905
Dernière version du pilote 1.02.01 qui est annoncée prendre en charge le scan http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669#samsung mais malheuresuement rien ni même avec la solution Transfert d'image.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis aussi preneur.


----------



## bonnieblue (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour -- en essayant d'activer le scanner de mon Samsung SCX 4200, j'ai réussi à scanner des documents, mais maintenant l'imprimante ne marche plus. Au secours! Message affiché: "Le logiciel de limprimante na pas été installé correctement. Veuillez le réinstaller ou contacter le fabricant pour obtenir de laide." J'ai réinstallé les logiciel ( à partir du CD-ROM Samsung), j'ai sélectionné le nom de l'imprimante etc. mais rien ne marche.... help, please?


----------



## sams (2 Février 2011)

Suite au message récent de Bonnieblue, je relance la question sur la fonctionnalité scanner qui est encore pas opérationnelle notamment sous Snow leopard malgré les mise çà jour de pilote (impossible de scanneren passant par preferences systèmes/imprimante ou Transfert d'image ou Aperçu)
Si quelqu'un possède la samsung scx-4200 ou 4300 avec un scan qui fonctionne sous Snow Leopard, pourrait-il nous aider à retablir cette possibilité sur cette imprimante ?


----------



## louis92 (21 Mars 2011)

et je viens d'acheter un canoscan 700 lide... car mon scan ne marchait plus!! pourquoi? impossible à savoir, j'avais deux pages à faire, il en a fait une mais pas l'autre!!! j'ai ré-installé, changer les driver (remis le même car il n'a pas évolué depuis 2009)... éteint, réallumé.. rien à faire
donc je suis allé en acheter un !!!
et du coup cela marche bien, le multipage, les petit fichiers (40 ko la page pour du A4 noir et blanc en 200 dpi) , la fonction "un clic" qui fait tout sans pb.. le mail automatique.. l'ocr, bref ce qui est indiqué sur la boite, cela fonctionne!!
j'ai donc deux engins au lieu d'un, dommage car l'imprimante samsung elle marche nickel!


----------



## sams (5 Août 2011)

Salut,

Le driver de scan a été mis à jour le 7 avril 2011 pour Snow Leopard et dispo sur le site Samsung : 
http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP00&prd_ia_cd=&prd_mdl_cd=SCX-4300/SEE&prd_mdl_name=SCX-4300&srchword=SCX-4300%20%7C%20SCX-4300/SEE

De mon côté, ca fonctionne sous 10.6 comme "autrefois" sous 10.5


----------



## kaos (30 Mars 2015)

Depuis ma mise a jour Mavricks impossible de scanner avec ma laser n&b SCX 4200

Avant je laçais aperçu et j'avais "importer depuis un scanner" qui apparaissait, meme "transfer d'images" ne reconnait plus mon scanner

Je suis degouté


Peut etre une solution ici ?
http://www.ellert.se/twain-sane/


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2015)

Tu as essayé ces 2 pilotes ?

http://www.samsungdrivers.net/samsung-scx-4200-driver/


----------



## kaos (30 Mars 2015)

oui bien sur ! j'ai tenté de les ré installer 

Quand a la solution que j'ai donné plus haut, j'ai installé tous les paquet et malgré la présence de "Sane" dans le prefs pane, rien n'y fait.

Je suis furax ...


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2015)

http://janegil.net/2014/01/twain-scanners-in-os-x-maverick/


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

et ? 
Je suis tombé sur cette page lors de mes recherches.

J'ai donc tenté moi aussi de prendre les dossiers twain donnés par Samsung et de les mettre dans systeme/image capture
J'ai essayé différentes manip mais que dalle

Il n'explique pas grand chose en fait sur "To be able to easily fix this problem in the future I created an installer package that installs TWAINBridge.app"


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2015)

Il indique qu'il a modifié et fait un repackage spécifique. J'ai lu les commentaires, ça fonctionne bien pour la marque Canon, mais quid avec la marque Samsung ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2015)

kaos a dit:


> et ?
> Je suis tombé sur cette page lors de mes recherches.
> 
> J'ai donc tenté moi aussi de prendre les dossiers twain donnés par Samsung et de les mettre dans systeme/image capture
> ...



Visiblement, tu n'as rien compris au truc. 

L'élément à installer donné en lien (TWAINBridge.app) est issu de Mountain Lion et absent de Mavericks. C'est un élément Apple et pas Canon. On s'en fout d'ailleurs que ce soit Canon ou Samsung. Le but est de re-donner à Image Capture (aka Transfert d'images) la possibilité de reconnaitre les scanners Twain, comme sur Mountain Lion.

Il n'y a pas à installer des éléments Samsung dans /System/Library/Image Capture 

Pas plus qu'il n'y a à s'embêter avec SANE puisque le scanner était reconnu en 10.8.

Au plus, tu devras installer les logiciels Samsung que tu utilisais sur Mountain Lion lorsque ton scanner était reconnu.


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

le pilote qui est diffusé par Samsung est identique pour Lion, Lion moutain, ou mavricks.
Tu me conseille de faire quoi du coup ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2015)

kaos a dit:


> le pilote qui est diffusé par Samsung est identique pour Lion, Lion moutain, ou mavricks.
> Tu me conseille de faire quoi du coup ?



Installer le TWAINBridge comme il convient.

Installer le pilote prévus par Samsung.

Brancher ton matériel et voir s'il est reconnu par Transfert d'image.

Si ça marche, tu dois retrouver le même comportement sur Mavericks que tu avais sur Mountain Lion.

La différence entre 10.8 et 10.9 sur la numérisation est l'absence de TWAINBridge.app. Rien d'autre.


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

Ou trouver TWAINBridge ?


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Ou trouver TWAINBridge ?


Faut suivre et bien lire la réponse #44.


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

Quel idiot, j'avais zappé le logo ou on télécharge Twain32 

J'essaye ça et je reviens vers vous


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

Maintenant j'ai le menu "importer depuis Sane" qui apparait dans aperçu et le sanner "Sane" est aussi dispo dans transfert d'image
J'ai bien l'aperçu mais quand je choisi Numériser, rien ne se passe.Je vais redémarrer pour voir.

Ben que dalle ;( Grrrrr 

J'ai l'impression d'etre sous window là, c'est pourtant pas un truc incroyable d'utiliser une laser N&B qui à 4 ans ?


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2016)

Nous voilà presque 1 an plus tard.

Je suis passé sous El capitan 10.11.3
Je n'arrive pas a imprimer avec la CSX 4200 pourtant reconnue dans OSX





Par contre je peux scanner avec VueScan 9

J'ai tenté le logiciel Samsung de reconnaissance automatique / Échec Total.

Le SAV Samsung m'a répondu



> Nous avons bien reçu votre email en date du 02/02/2016.
> 
> Votre demande concerne la mise à jour des pilotes pour votre imprimante SCX-4200 sous MAC OS 10.11.
> 
> Effectivement, le pilote pour MAC OS 10.11  n'est pas disponible. Afin de trouver une issue favorable à votre situation nous transmettons votre demande vers le service concernés.



Je vous encourage donc à écrire au service technique afin de demander les pilotes pour faire bouger les choses si vous avez comme moi cette imprimante.
*sef.contactus@samsung.com*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Février 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Nous voilà presque 1 an plus tard.
> 
> Je suis passé sous El capitan 10.11.3
> Je n'arrive pas a imprimer avec la CSX 4200 pourtant reconnue dans OSX
> ...


Salut

As-tu essayé de réinitialiser le système d'impression : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201539 , débrancher l'imprimante, puis redémarrer le Mac et rebrancher l'imprimante?


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2016)

Ah j'avais bien hésité sur ce menu mais n'ayant pas plus d'infos ou de conseils , je me suis pour l'instant abstenu.

je teste ça de suit / merci beaucoup !


----------



## kaos (6 Mars 2016)

1 mois plus tard ...

J'ai tout supprimé, et réinstallé le pilote que j'avais déjà tenté d'installer et YOUPI  ça marche

Je peux imprimer de nouveaux et ça c'est quand meme super cool parce que je l'aime beaucoup ma petite SCX 4200


un grand merci a vous pour le coup de main


----------



## youngcoolzero (27 Juin 2020)

J'ai trouvé ce problème lorsque j'exécute sur macOS 10.15 Catalina. Et le pilote Samsung SCX-4200  était une erreur lors de l'installation. Après cela, je recherche ce problème sur la recherche Google. J'ai trouvé la solution et en suivant l'étape. Je vais partager cela pour vous. Cliquez simplement sur ce lien: Pilote Samsung SCX-4200 pour Mac


----------

